# Clunk in Reverse-99 altima



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

help guys.i have a 99 altima whih i discovered during my oil change,that my cv boot was torn,has not started clicking yet,but now when i go in reverse there is a big clunk,only once,and only in reverse,could this be my cv joint or something else HELP ME FIGURE IT OUT


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

the cv joint and shaft is usually fairly cheap these days . Maybe $100 and 1 - 2 hours of DIY and its done. You're going to need that regardless. My thought would be do the shaft and see if it cured the reverse clunk at the same time.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply,but it turned out to be my loose brake pads,they were really worn,i replaced them,they were actually moving around in the caliper,but i really appreciate the input,now i just need that shaft,since now its clicking


----------

